

Show HN: Hacker Daily – 6 sources all in one place - philefstat
http://hackerdaily.co/

======
dailen
I like the layout and loading indicator, unfortunately that's all i'm seeing
:-P never seems to actually load

------
clooth
Isn't accessing Medium in unofficial ways against their TOS?

